# Police find python in Sydney home



## News Bot (Apr 12, 2013)

POLICE have charged a man after they discovered a carpet python and a loaded handgun in his home in the city's west.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-






*Published On:* 12-Apr-13 03:33 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Umbral (Apr 12, 2013)

I like that the python was stated before the gun lol.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

It is articles like that that give legitimate snake owners a bad name.


----------



## dangles (Apr 12, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> It is articles like that that give legitimate snake owners a bad name. I bet if he owned a goldfish it wouldn't have made the article.



Considering he was fined for possessing protected fauna, hardly a legitimate reptile keeper


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

dangles said:


> Considering he was fined for possessing protected fauna, hardly a legitimate reptile keeper


Not saying he is but a lot of people would bundle him in with us imo.


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah people that own snakes r baddies :lol:


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 12, 2013)

OMG me a baddie???? oh well


----------



## cement (Apr 12, 2013)

Not much of a story saying that they found a cat and a gun is it? Or a budgie?


----------



## saintanger (Apr 12, 2013)

lol, it does give us a bad name. because of stories like this people think oh you can't keep snakes as they are protected fauna as they know nothing about licences as they have no interst in reptiles. 

had one drive past my place and i was out the front with one of my large pythons, she pulled over and proceded to tell me that i could not keep reptiles as pets that it was illegal ect then 15 min later i had cops at my door, i happily showed them my licence and the python that was on the lawn, even offered the cops if they wanted to hold her as she is a gentle giant, lol they refused and got the hell off my door step real quick.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

dangles said:


> Considering he was fined for possessing protected fauna, hardly a legitimate reptile keeper


As you see Dangles I changed my original statement to remove the goldfish part as no license required and I had not read past the headline at that point. I still feel many others will read the article as well and not separate him from us.


----------



## phatty (Apr 12, 2013)

especially when they ride harleys has well hahah


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Umbral said:


> I like that the python was stated before the gun lol.



yeah well we all know a carpet python is more dangerous than a loaded gun


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol loaded gun ay interesting I wonder if there are pythons out there planing to use loaded guns lol .


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

phatty said:


> especially when they ride harleys has well hahah


It is the sport bike riders that you have to watch, why do they need to get away that fast?


----------

